# unzip software for windows 98



## dtech (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of a unzip utility program to unzip files in windows 98. All the popular zip/unzip programs seem not to support windows 98 - only the more current os's.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

An old version of WinZip should be fine: http://oldversion.com/program.php?n=winzip
I use that on my Win98 machine.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

I began using 7-Zip back in college (back in 2003) as I could not afford a paid version of WinZip. I've used it ever since and nothing else. It is what I use on clients' computers as well (with their permission, of course). It is fully supported with Windows 98 and works perfectly. And if you need something "on-the-go", take a look at 7-Zip Portable.

Take care.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I use Izarc.
http://www.izarc.org/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://lists.thedatalist.com/pages/Archiving_Tools.htm


----------

